# Sorry I'm a Uber driver I can not tip



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

This is what I wright on the receipt when I eat at restaurants I think it should go both ways. I'm hoping one will go viral online or the news.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

That's actually a good idea. Tipping man, what a weird custom that we all worry about so much. Funny story. Me and two friends went to Comic Con a little while ago, on the way there we stopped at Golden Corral (mistake) to fill up, the place was terrible, and they charged us $18 each for that garbage buffet, then when leaving, one of my friends started freaking out about not having any change to tip our waitress (that came by once to pick up dirty dishes, one time), to which myself and another friend said "f-that we're leaving". He was stubborn, went to the register, waited in line, got change, then left couple of bucks and we finally got to gtfo. When we got to the Comic Con, we had to buy our tickets at about $25 each, and while in line a random woman came up to the "tipper" friend and said "we have an extra ticket, someone didn't show up, here, you can have it...", and just gave him a ticket! That's Karma right there, I'll be damned.

Lesson learned? Golden Corral is effin' disgusting!


----------



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

Just draw 5 stars **** for the waitress in the tip line if you want to treat her the same as your customers who don't tip...

-=>Raja.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

rbort said:


> Just draw 5 stars **** for the waitress in the tip line if you want to treat her the same as your customers who don't tip...
> 
> -=>Raja.


Brilliant!


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Mole said:


> View attachment 111914


Did you give them a 1*?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Did you give them a 1*?


I'm not sure I had $35 worth of beer in me but I did tip the Uber driver that gave me a ride home $10


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Mole said:


> I'm not sure I had $35 worth of beer in me but I did tip the Uber driver that gave me a ride home $10


Danm! After an $8 shot im like danm why cant i be a light weight. Thats when i go to the packy buy some loko and vodka for $15 and make many many more shots.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

rbort said:


> Just draw 5 stars **** for the waitress in the tip line if you want to treat her the same as your customers who don't tip...
> 
> -=>Raja.


Naw 5 stars are for perfect service. No foot rub no 5 stars sorry waitress 4-stars Max.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

rbort said:


> Just draw 5 stars **** for the waitress in the tip line if you want to treat her the same as your customers who don't tip...
> 
> -=>Raja.


You think that is going to help so that that waitress will be likely to tip her future uber drivers? I get the point but it won't help. Plus you don't know if that particular waitress actually does tip uber drivers or not. This should only be done if you gave a ride to a waitress and she did not tip then you happen to eat at her table


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

If its a place where youll go back again, its a bad move. Theyll remember you, especially if you leave a special note. Now you want to trust them with minimal supervision of something you plan to ingest?

Thats my #1 reason i tip servers and food delivery (including Uber Eats i tipped all my drivers) if they will have unsupervised access to my food, in gonna tip them to make sure they dont add any special sauce....


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> If its a place where youll go back again, its a bad move. Theyll remember you, especially if you leave a special note. Now you want to trust them with minimal supervision of something you plan to ingest?
> 
> Thats my #1 reason i tip servers and food delivery (including Uber Eats i tipped all my drivers) if they will have unsupervised access to my food, in gonna tip them to make sure they dont add any special sauce....


Agreed I will never go back since people do not tip I can not afford to tip and my daughter wants a new iPhone for her birthday.


----------



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

Yesterday I tipped my waitress and wrote on the receipt: "Paying it forward, please remember to tip your Uber driver!!  "

Maybe we can all start this trend when you eat out and it might help us all?

Yesterday I had a bartender in my car, he got out, no tip. Guess he saved some money on my tip.

Then I had a second bartender in my car, she got out, gave me 1 dollar said that's all she had and I could have it. I appreciated it much, if everyone gave just a dollar it would be great. I worked 12 hours yesterday and did 20 rides, if everyone tipped that would be $20. I got 1 dollar from 1 and $10 from a person who took me all the way out to Marblehead, 66 miles from my house wrong direction from Boston (north I live south). He probably wouldn't have but since we were talking fares he said he paid $70 going in to go to the sox game with Uber I asked if that included tip or not, he said no tip. That's all I asked, and he thought about it and tipped me to help out with my return trip home at 11:30pm.

-=>Raja.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Not my problem I'm putting all the tip money in a can to save for my 3rd retirement.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I showed my friend this and he said it's mindless and irrelevant cuz he says you're taking it out on someone else that might not even take an uber.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I showed my friend this and he said it's mindless and irrelevant cuz he says you're taking it out on someone else that might not even take an uber.


Maybe. Maybe not but I do know quite a few restaurant workers do take Uber and they never tip. I'm also hoping for one to go viral.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

At least ask if they take Uber and if they tip the drivers. If they say that they don't tip their drivers, don't tip them. Draw five stars on the tip line.


----------

